# Netbook at lowest possible price



## dr.rdb (Jun 4, 2012)

I am going to buy a netbook preferably 10'' or 12'' screen with Atom processor, minimum 160GB HDD for basic work. I am on very tight budget, so please suggest some budget netbooks.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 4, 2012)

Just see Lenovo X120e fits into your budget
Lenovo X Series X120E/ APU Dual Core / 320 GB / 2 GB / Free DOS Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Netbook

Try to get it from open market...
In sulekha deals you can get lenovo x 120e @ 17500
*deals.sulekha.com/lenovo-thinkpad-12580

else get intel atoms around 15 -16k


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 4, 2012)

Acer and Asus models ? Are they good? 

Because I am looking for less priced netbooks...


----------



## sandynator (Jun 4, 2012)

Acer is ok but Asus will be better according to me...[being the first to introduce the netbook platform with EEE pc range]

Check Asus R051CX @16k +
OR 
Asus 1015CX @ 14500

*PS: Just check if Ram is upgradable in future *


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2012)

if going for Atom, grab netbooks powered by N2600 or N2800. else spend more and get a AMD C300/E350/E450 based netbook. don't waste money on slow last gen Atoms.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 4, 2012)

Make sure that it has atleast 2gb ram...also as budget is a concern for u, get one with dos and use ubuntu later...

I am having HP mini 3606tu...Intel Atom N520 1.6GHz, 2GB RAM, 320GB hdd, wifi,bluetooth,webcam...got it for 14k almost a year back..using Ubuntu 12.04 curently..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 4, 2012)

I never knew there are laptops around 14k why these are not in the laptops buying list


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 5, 2012)

^^you can by any means NOT compare Laptop and Netbooks...Laptops are way too powerpacked ! Netbooks are meant only for browsing, light document work etc...mainly for net..


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for your suggestions.. need to visit offline stores for more options and pricing.



Sam said:


> if going for Atom, grab netbooks powered by N2600 or N2800. else spend more and get a AMD C300/E350/E450 based netbook. don't waste money on slow last gen Atoms.



N570 - is it newer one w.r.t. N2600/N2800 or older?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2012)

dr.rdb said:


> N570 - is it newer one w.r.t. N2600/N2800 or older?



its older model just before N2600.

The above asus models have N2600

Also see Acer AOD 270
Acer AOD 270 (NU.SGASI.003) Aspire One AOD 270 Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Netbook

Just a Suggestion......
If you are ready to shell around 20k INR then you can get a full fledged laptop with Intel 2nd generation Pentium Dual core.


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 5, 2012)

I find these two from Acer ... 

Product Compare 

I think AMD one is better, right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

clock to clock C50 is better but the 2600 should offer more battery life despite being clocked higher but the graphics side is same old story.



sandynator said:


> Just a Suggestion......
> If you are ready to shell around 20k INR then you can get a full fledged laptop with Intel 2nd generation Pentium Dual core.



even i'll suggest the same. some Samsung laptops weight really less. around 2Kg. go for them by paying around 1k more.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes u can get easily by googleing it and u can see the configuration of the reliable price now a days some laptops are released in the market with lowest price so hope this will help you.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 10, 2012)

Found this at 14k
Asus EEE : Flipkart


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 11, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Just see Lenovo X120e fits into your budget
> Lenovo X Series X120E/ APU Dual Core / 320 GB / 2 GB / Free DOS Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Netbook
> 
> Try to get it from open market...
> ...



The Lenovo X120e seems to have gone out of stock at almost all online retailers.
I was looking for the same too.

I have an HP Mini 110 bought using similar minimum budget criterion. I regret it.
Sincerely advise you to try and score a portable computer with >600 vertical pixels on screen. Makes life much easier for browsing and while working with Linux or certain applications.


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

*►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►*



techiemaharaj said:


> Make sure that it has atleast 2gb ram...also as budget is a concern for u, get one with dos and use ubuntu later...
> 
> I am having HP mini 3606tu...Intel Atom N520 1.6GHz, 2GB RAM, 320GB hdd, wifi,bluetooth,webcam...got it for 14k almost a year back..using Ubuntu 12.04 curently..



Hey, what abt battery backup of ur lappy?

Guys,
Even i also want to buy a 10"-12" lappy within *Rs.20k.* I just dont like big & bulky lappy. 
My requirements are:

*1) 10"-12" screen
2) Crispy & clear display
3) My usage to check emails, facebook, online shopping, MS OFFICE 2007, watching 700mb movie. 
4) Must have Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, HDMI
5) And 6 cell battery for long backup
6) I've Ubuntu/win7 DVD so i dont want bundled OS*

i was planning to buy a TAB, but all tabs are costly. So i prefer to buy a small light Notebook. Guys help me to find such Notebook.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 14, 2012)

^^ Works perfectly alright....6 cell battery, I would say around 4.5 - 5 hrs...


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►*



kool said:


> Hey, what abt battery backup of ur lappy?
> 
> Guys,
> Even i also want to buy a 10"-12" lappy within *Rs.20k.* I just dont like big & bulky lappy.
> ...


Since you have a budget of 20K - DO NOT BUY Intel Atom.

Only buy AMD E-350 or E-450 netbooks. These are faster and also have more battery life.

There is HP dm1, Lenovo X120e, Sony YB series. Buy out of these.

Buy this one: *HP Pavilion DM1 Series DM1-4003AU Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Netbook*

It should be available around 22K locally.


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►*



ico said:


> Since you have a budget of 20K - DO NOT BUY Intel Atom.
> 
> Only buy AMD E-350 or E-450 netbooks. These are faster and also have more battery life.
> 
> ...



its good but costlt too.  Is there any notebook with USB v3?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

Lenovo X Series X120E or Samsung NP305U1A-A07IN.

else wait for Brazos 2.0 platform. It has native USB 3.0


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> Lenovo X Series X120E or Samsung NP305U1A-A07IN.
> 
> else wait for Brazos 2.0 platform. It has native USB 3.0


LENOVO looks very ugly.  and i don't know which processor is better. But i think any processor is better than Samsung Tab2. First i was planning to buy tab, but i think tab has not long life.


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 14, 2012)

I highly recommend ASUS, it really makes great laptops.
Asus R051CX
Would suit your budget and has a good battery back up!!!!


----------

